# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Reklama za Silan - Henkel

## pale

Valjda je ok što sam ovo ovdje smjestila  :Embarassed:  
Ne znam je li već bilo govora ( tražila sam i nisam našla ) uglavnom reklama za omekšivač Silan. Mama sjedi na kauču, u naručju mala beba, pored nje curica i pričaju nešto u stilu kako je sve mekano   :Rolling Eyes:   nisam baš zapamtila... ali sam zapamtila bočicu na stoliću ispred   :Evil or Very Mad:   Pa, je li moglo bez te bočice???
Ja nisam mogla dojiti, i nažalost sam navikla viđati bočice po kući, ali samo zato što moram. Ali mi je svejedno ovo bilo   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ne znam uopće je li to nova reklama ili stara, je li netko vidio ili sam ja vidila bočice tamo di ih nema   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

A cemu se cudis?  :Grin:   Trebas vidjeti reklame za adaptirana mlijeka po njemackim televizijama.... :/

----------


## pale

Nije da se čudim, vidjela sam i čula ja svašta  :Grin:  , ali ovo je reklama u kojoj je stvarno nepotrebna ta bočica. Stvarno je moglo i bez nje i bila bi skroz ok. Nije reklama koja ima direktne veze sa hranom  :Rolling Eyes:  , nadomjesnim mlijekom, kašicama i sl. MIslim, pa da nema te bočice ja bi mislila da ta mama doji   :Grin:  , a ovako znam da mu daje bočicu.

----------


## Zorana

Bojkotiraj.  :Grin:

----------


## pale

:Laughing:  , dobro si me sjetila, bojkotiram Henkel   :Grin:

----------


## disciplina

mala beba čak nebi smjela biti u takvoj reklami po zakonu
ako ne reklamira nekaj za bebe 
neću sad 100% sa sigurnošću tvrdit ali mislim da je zabranjeno

----------


## Lutonjica

joj i ja sam se prije par dana toliko živcirala oko toga

----------


## mamino zlato

Pa i ako je od vas - previse je. Kao da je, hebate, imala crnog vraga pored sebe. Mislim, ok je propagirati dojenje, ali idete u toliku krajnost, postajete toliko radikalne da pocinjete biti odbojne. Takvim stavom vise odbijate, nego sto cete nekoga educirati, jer na sam spomen Rode ljudi pocinju kolutati ocima.  Procitajte se malo, bojkotiramo ovo, ono, zamisli vidjela se bocica na televiziji, a vidi tamo stoji duda...Stvarno vam se pocinjem cuditi, ima pametnih zena medju vama,pa bi valjda trebali znati da tolika radikalnost pocinje biti degutantna. Zasto bi mene koja recimo dojim trebao smetati (kršitelj koda)ov plakat? Tko je odlucio dojiti, ta ce dojiti bez obzira na plakat, bocicu u reklami..Na kraju krajeva, stice se dojam da majke koje ne doje su crni vragovi, a cinjenica je da ce ta djeca odrasti isto kao i moje i vase i da im, istini za volju, ama bas nista nece biti. Jer bi u suprotnom cijela moja generacija vec odumrla.

----------


## MGrubi

ja počnem kolutat očima , ovako:   :Rolling Eyes:   svaki put kad se netko registrira samo da pljuje po Rodi

nepristojno

----------


## Zorana

McGrubi, ne se nervirat.  :Kiss:   :Grin:

----------


## Storma

> Zasto bi mene koja recimo dojim trebao smetati (kršitelj koda)ov plakat? *Tko je odlucio dojiti, ta ce dojiti bez obzira na* plakat, bocicu u reklami..Na kraju krajeva, stice se dojam da majke koje ne doje su crni vragovi, a cinjenica je da ce ta djeca odrasti isto kao i moje i vase i da im, istini za volju, ama bas nista nece biti.


vezano uz boldani dio, bi li dala ruku u vatru za da svaku zenu koju si vidjela u zivotu to stoji? mislis da su zene uistinu uvijek tako samopouzdane i sigurne u sebe i svoje tijelo? da jesu, na reklami bi bila dojka, a ne bocica.

zene koje ne doje nisu crni vragovi, to je tvoja perspektiva. no puno zena koje ne doje nisu sretne radi toga.

Ima puno djece koja imaju lose reakcije i posljedice hranjenja adapt., tako da tvoja tvrdnja ne stoji.

voljela bih da proucis malo dio o monitoringu na portalu jer bi razumjela umjesto sto stvaras misljenje na osnovu jednog topica.

----------


## Storma

i nisam ljuta nego se zurim   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

ja mislim da bi prodavače bočica, a i one koji uslikaju  bočice - trebalo kažnjavat ko one koji dilaju drogu... jedna bočica - jedna godina...

 :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

sorcie, hvala na vrijednom doprinosu raspravi.

mamino zlato, dobrodošla na forum! šteta da te baš ovaj topic ponukao na registraciju, a ne recimo neki na problemima i poteškoćama s dojenjem u kojem se neka mama bori vratiti dijete na dojku nakon što su ga u rodilištu dohranjivali na bočicu.

površno gledajući, halabuka oko ograničavanja marketinških aktivnosti proizvođača nadomjestaka može se činiti pretjerana. zar slika bebe koja zadovoljno spava nakon bočice zaista može omesti dojenje? no, kad zagrebeš ispod površine problem je puno složeniji - a ja doista ne vjerujem da bi industrija ulagala ogromne novce u marketing svojih proizvoda kad im se to ne bi itekako isplatilo.

je li bočica najveće zlo ovog svijeta? svakako nije. to je korisno pomagalo namijenjeno onim majkama koje svoju djecu ne mogu dojiti. ili pak onima koje su na temelju objektivnih informacija odlučile koristiti je iako im to nije nužno.

no, standard prehrane ljudskog mladunčeta je mlijeko iz majčine dojke - evolucija je taj sistem itekako dobro razradila, a čovjek ga u manje od sto godina uspio ozbiljno narušiti svojom pohlepom, uskraćujući brojnoj djeci pravo na optimalnu prehranu i emocionalni benefit dojenja.

promicanje kulture bočice stoga je štetno jer majkama i onima koje će to tek postati šalje krivu poruku - dijete = bočica, dijete = duda, bez njih se ne može. to ide izravno na štetu dojenja i u korist proizvođača mliječnih formula. nemojmo se zavaravati, njihov je zadatak prodati svoj proizvod i ostvariti zaradu a za dobrobit vašeg ili mojeg djeteta ih baš briga.

majka treba biti vrlo jaka i sigurna u sebe, s dobrim znanjem o dojenju i podrškom okoline da bi prevladala manje poteškoće ili veće probleme koji često prate dojenje. malobrojne su mame koje imaju ove idealne preduvjete za uspješno dojenje, pogotovo adekvatnu pomoć u slučaju potrebe. i ako se majci kao instant rješenje servira bočica, uz komentar "što ćeš se mučiti, djeci na adaptiranom ništa ne fali", prilično je vjerojatno da će popustiti - a tad je na putu prestanka dojenja s kojeg se jako teško vratiti.

mamino zlato, moguće je da će dijete hranjeno formulom odrasti baš kao i dojeno. a moguće je i da će ga zadesiti pretilost, alergija, dijabetes, chronova bolest, hipertenzija... čemu riskirati?

----------


## Deaedi

Moglo se je i bez bocice, to sigurno. No, s druge strane, postotak majki koje iskljucivo doje je i prema raznim statistikama manjinski. Tako da ispada da je u reklami prikazana neka realna slika, odnosno slika u (statistickoj) vecini obitelji. Dakle, reklama je "kriva" jer je pokazala jedan segment (nazalost) stvarnog stanja. Da li treba skrivati realnost i praviti se da ne postoji? Da li je to ispravan nacin "borbe" za dojenje?

----------


## ms. ivy

> No, s druge strane, postotak majki koje iskljucivo doje je i prema raznim statistikama manjinski.


a zašto je tome tako?

----------


## leonisa

Deaedi, da li to znaci da onda trebamo i dalje promicati kulturu bocice ili osvijestiti i oziviti kulturu dojenja?

----------


## MGrubi

> ja. Da li treba skrivati realnost i praviti se da ne postoji? Da li je to ispravan nacin "borbe" za dojenje?


da li je bitna zabrana reklamiranja duhana?
pa većina teenovaca i ljudi puše
onda bih mogli pustiti i reklame s 16-g. kako zapale i izgledaju cool?
i skinuti tu "glupu" zabranu prodaje alkohola i duhana ispod 18g, kad ionako se snađu i ionako kupe duhan i alkohol

zar ne?
postoji stvarnost
postoji odgovornost
postoje mjere spriječavanja širenja "štete" i ograničavanja s razlogom

----------


## Boneco

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja. Da li treba skrivati realnost i praviti se da ne postoji? Da li je to ispravan nacin "borbe" za dojenje?
> 
> 
> da li je bitna zabrana reklamiranja duhana?
> pa većina teenovaca i ljudi puše
> onda bih mogli pustiti i reklame s 16-g. kako zapale i izgledaju cool?
> ...


Ajede MGrubi ne pretjeruj  jer svaki tvoj post sramoti Rode; uspoređuješ adaptirano mlijeko sa nikotinom   :Evil or Very Mad:   Zamisli da nemaš sise a rodila si dijete; kako bi se onda osjećala čitajući ovakve svoje glupardije. Ja srećom dojim a to zahvaljujući tome što sam se informirala unaprijed. Čitajući tvoje prijašnje postove vidim da ideš u tešku krajnost. Srećom pa je tu osoblje i cure su stavrno super i na svaki post odgovaraju *konkretnim argumentima*  za razliku od tebe....

----------


## sladjanaf

> da li je bitna zabrana reklamiranja duhana?
> pa većina teenovaca i ljudi puše
> onda bih mogli pustiti i reklame s 16-g. kako zapale i izgledaju cool?
> i skinuti tu "glupu" zabranu prodaje alkohola i duhana ispod 18g, kad ionako se snađu i ionako kupe duhan i alkohol


ti uvijek miješaš kruške i jabuke.
i ne obraćaš se djeci, pa smanji dramu.

----------


## sorciere

> sorcie, hvala na vrijednom doprinosu raspravi.


molim, i drugi put kad tema bude slično postavljena.

naime, ja sam othranila dijete na bočicu. jer NISAM MOGLA drukčije. 
i ZBOG TOGA sam gorljivi pristaša DOJENJA. ne zbog udruge ( ona čak nije ni postojala kad sam ja to pričala mamama), nego zbog malih beba koje zaslužuju biti dojene. svoj stav o tome sam napisala više puta, ali ne vidjeh da si me zbog toga pohvalila....  :/ 

lov na vještice zbog pokazivanja nekog artikla u reklami, a koji nije zakonom zabranjen, komentirala sam tom svojom jednom rečenicom. zbog ovog topika sam nekih 5 puta gledala reklamu - da bih na jedvite jade uočila tu bočicu... 

btw. - reagirala bih drukčije - da su bočicu napunili silanom...  :?

----------


## mamino zlato

> sorcie, hvala na vrijednom doprinosu raspravi.
> 
> mamino zlato, dobrodošla na forum! šteta da te baš ovaj topic ponukao na registraciju, a ne recimo neki na problemima i poteškoćama s dojenjem u kojem se neka mama bori vratiti dijete na dojku nakon što su ga u rodilištu dohranjivali na bočicu.
> 
> površno gledajući, halabuka oko ograničavanja marketinških aktivnosti proizvođača nadomjestaka može se činiti pretjerana. zar slika bebe koja zadovoljno spava nakon bočice zaista može omesti dojenje? no, kad zagrebeš ispod površine problem je puno složeniji - a ja doista ne vjerujem da bi industrija ulagala ogromne novce u marketing svojih proizvoda kad im se to ne bi itekako isplatilo.
> 
> je li bočica najveće zlo ovog svijeta? svakako nije. to je korisno pomagalo namijenjeno onim majkama koje svoju djecu ne mogu dojiti. ili pak onima koje su na temelju objektivnih informacija odlučile koristiti je iako im to nije nužno.
> 
> no, standard prehrane ljudskog mladunčeta je mlijeko iz majčine dojke - evolucija je taj sistem itekako dobro razradila, a čovjek ga u manje od sto godina uspio ozbiljno narušiti svojom pohlepom, uskraćujući brojnoj djeci pravo na optimalnu prehranu i emocionalni benefit dojenja.
> ...


Dobar post. Ali nije sve crno ili bijelo,niti se sve mora gledati sa iskljucivo crne strane. Kao sto si lijepo napisala bocica moze biti nuzno pomagalo, pa cemu onda takav radikalizam. Za moje je dijete ta bocica znacila zivot, jer na nesrecu, rodjen je tesko bolestan pa je prva dva mjeseca proveo u bolnici gdje su ga hranili na bocicu koja je bila doduse ispunjena mojim izdojenim mlijekom. Sto je opet bolja verzija od sonde, jel. I sad bih ja s gnusanjem trebala bojkotirati detergent jer je eto na njegovoj reklami bocica.
Dakle, ponavljam, propagirati dojenje je ok, ali u svemu treba imati mjeru,a ovakavi postovi stvaraju kontraefektivan dojam. 
A sto se tice bolesti kod dojene i nedojene djece, voljela bih znati jesi li ti zaista sigurna da tvoje dijete nece zadesiti alergija,pretilnost, dijabetes ili si stvarno uvjerena da ga zato sto dojis time stitis za cijeli zivot. Jer to ne mozes znati, zar ne? 
I za kraj za McGrubi samo da kazem da je Roda udruga, javna udruga, puni su je mediji i kao takva podlozna je kritici. Dakle, ovo je bila kritika, ne pljuvanje. I ako mislis svojim javnim djelovanjem utjecati na misljenje ljudi, onda trebas biti spremna i na kritiku.

----------


## MGrubi

> uspoređuješ adaptirano mlijeko sa nikotinom ...


molim te ponovo pročitaj post na kojeg sam reagirala i moj post
nemoj samo tako površno čitati i instant-osuđivati

nisam ja došlka na ideju na reklamiranje adaptiranog uništava dojenje , nego UNICEF i WHO (svjetska zdravstvena organizacija)

moja reakcijua tj. moj post govori o reklamama
*ne proizvodima, nego reklamama*

i ako su svjetski znanstvenici zaključili da treba zabranitit (kao i šta su zabranili reklamiranje nekih drugih proizvoda) onda to nije iz hira, onda za to postoje dokazi

----------


## MGrubi

> ti uvijek miješaš kruške i jabuke.
> i ne obraćaš se djeci, pa smanji dramu.


ne čitaš baš pozorno
govorimo o tome da su neke reklame zabranjene s razlogom
ne iz hira, nego s razlogom
pa sam nabrojila sve šta ja znam, a da se ne smije reklamirati

----------


## leonisa

> I sad bih ja s gnusanjem trebala bojkotirati detergent jer je eto na njegovoj reklami bocica.


ti ne trebas ciniti nista sa cime nisi na cisto. to nitko ni ne trazi od tebe.  :Smile:  

stvar je u tome da postoji pravna regulativa kojom se stiti dojenje na nacin da se ogranicavaju manevri marketinga, a ona se zove Medjunarodni pravilnik o reklamiranju nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko. taj isti pravilnik donjela je Skupstina WHO nakon sto je u 100 godina dojenje postalo ugrozeno i sto se pojavila "komercijalna pothranjenost". 70-ih god. prosloga stoljeca budi se svijest i zapocinju prve masovne borbe zbog agresivnog nacina oglasavanja proizvodjaca nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko. tada godisnja prodaja adaptiranog "tezi" 8 milijardi $. danas je dosegla cifru od 13 milijardi $ godisnje. 
s druge strane, godisnje umre 1,5 milijuna dojencadi zbog nepravilnog nacina hranjenja. 4 000 dojencadi dnevno. to je skoro 3 bebe po minuti.
1981. godine, Pravilnik je prihvacen u potpunosti, a Hrvatska se obvezala,  potpisavsi ga, na to da ga implementira u svoj zakonodavni sustav.

prema tom Pravilniku, zabranjeno je reklamiranje i spornih bocica i duda za hranjenje.

stoga, vidis, ova zastita dojenja kojom se bavimo, ide dalje od jedne Udruge, od jedne drzave....ono je, uz promicanje i potporu, javni zdravstveni prioritet svih zemalja.

istina, nije sve crno ibijelo, ali je crnje nego sto smo svjesni  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> I ako mislis svojim javnim djelovanjem utjecati na misljenje ljudi, onda trebas biti spremna i na kritiku.


spremna sam ja na kritiku, budi i ti

mogla si samo pitati zašto je problematična ta jedna bočica, 
ali nisi odmah si okrenula paljbu da pretjerujemo
takva paljba govori da ti ne želiš ćuti razloge, razumijeti i onda donijeti sud (ili osudu)

mislim da su i Galileu okretali očima , ne samo to, njega su i spalili
a čovik je samo reka istinu

----------


## leonisa

htjela bih jos dodati, da Henkel reklama ne reklamira bocicu i dudu, ona reklamira i promovira kulturu bocice koja je izgurala dojenje sa scene.
jer danas nisi prava, moderna i trendi mama ako doma nemas koju. zar ne?

----------


## MGrubi

> naime, ja sam othranila dijete na bočicu. jer NISAM MOGLA drukčije. 
> i ZBOG TOGA sam gorljivi pristaša DOJENJA. ne zbog udruge ( ona čak nije ni postojala kad sam ja to pričala mamama), nego zbog malih beba koje zaslužuju biti dojene. svoj stav o tome sam napisala više puta, ali ne vidjeh da si me zbog toga pohvalila....  :/


evo ja ću te pohvaliti   :Grin:  
nije ti upalo u oko da pokretačica topica koristi bočice? njoj je reklama zasmetala

ja nisam vidjela reklamu, jer čim počnu vaditi omekšivaće iz torbi prebacim na drugi program ...

----------


## leonisa

> Za moje je dijete ta bocica znacila zivot...


nitko ne govori o "ukidanju", o prestanku proizvodnje. 
stvar je u tome da se onim rijetkim majkama, a zapravo su stvarno rijetke, koje nisu iz nekog razloga u mogucnosti dojiti svoju djecu osigura prava informacija i uputa o pravilnom hranjenju dojencadi. hranjenje dojenaskom formulom smijeli bi demonstrirati samo zdravstveni djelatnici i to samo onim majkama kojima je to nuzno neophodno uz jasnu informaciju o opasnosti neispravnog nacina hranjenja.

rado bi da procitas neke tekstove na portalu, rubrika monitoring, mislim da bi ti mnogo toga bilo jasnije nakon njih  :Smile:

----------


## roby

Zanimljivo.

----------


## sorciere

> evo ja ću te pohvaliti


fala   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

:Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pups

> jer danas nisi prava, moderna i trendi mama ako doma nemas koju. zar ne?


Ja mislim da je baš suprotno. Ili se meni samo čini jer sam sama zaokupljena dojenjem. 
Izgleda mi kao da se trendi mame trude naglasiti kako doje. Imam dojam da se stvari mijenjaju...

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jer danas nisi prava, moderna i trendi mama ako doma nemas koju. zar ne?
> 
> 
> Ja mislim da je baš suprotno. Ili se meni samo čini jer sam sama zaokupljena dojenjem. 
> Izgleda mi kao da se trendi mame trude naglasiti kako doje. Imam dojam da se stvari mijenjaju...


mozda, na prvi pogled, no zapravo bas i nije tako jer malo koja mama ne kupi barem jednu bocicu prije nego sto rodi.

mislim, i kad listas casopise za trudnice, idu reklame za AS, za kinderbete, pa za dude varalice, pa za flasice, pa za izdajalice, pa za adaptirano....

dojenje bi trebao biti standard, no na zalost jos uvijek nije.

----------


## Pups

ma sve 5, ja sam samo rekla kako mi se čini da se trendi mame, a pri tome mislim na javne osobe koje su baš postale mame, trude naglasiti kako doje.
I mislim da dojenje "ulazi u modu". Slažem se da treba biti standard i da iz nje nikada nije ni trebalo izaći.

Isto tako, znam da se sve friške mame iz moje okoline stvarno trude dojiti i znam da im je to važno. No, to nije mjerilo  (ne znam ja tako niti jednu osobu koja glasa za stranku na vlasti, pa evo njih već godinama...   :Smile:  )..

----------


## sladjanaf

> jer danas nisi prava, moderna i trendi mama ako doma nemas koju. zar ne?


normalno da ne. 

otkud ti to?

ti uopće ne pratiš trendove.

moderna mama današnjice doji, nosi dijete u marami i informira se na Rodinom portalu.

i ne zezam se.

----------


## leonisa

pale, ovo malim slovima ti je odlican primjer  :Grin:  

stopa od 16% govori za sebe.  :Sad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> (ne znam ja tako niti jednu osobu koja glasa za stranku na vlasti, pa evo njih već godinama...   )..


  :Laughing:  
debeli potpis

----------


## maria71

a njoj ne prigovaraš zbog sitnih slova   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> a njoj ne prigovaraš zbog sitnih slova


ma dosadilo mi više  :Rolling Eyes:  
ali fakat ne vidim svrhu
osim da se ljudi nerviraju pa pokušavaju čitati, jer naravno da to sitno budi znatiželju,  dok ne skuže da moraju citirati da bi vidjeli normalno
odo opet ja OT

----------


## maria71

ma to ti je ko italic samo manji.....

meni je fora, jer na neki način istaknem off topic

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Slazem se da toj bocici nije tamo mjesto. I definitivno je lose da se uz malu bebu vezu pojmovi poput duda i bocica. Izmedju ostalog i ta reklama pridonosi tome. Pa vi recite da pretjerujem. No, to je ispiranje mozga, onak da ni ne skuzis. Boca je uvijek tu i podsvjesno je u redu ne boriti se za dojenje i odustati kod prvog problema. Kad imamo tak dobru alternativu...

----------


## Pups

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a njoj ne prigovaraš zbog sitnih slova  
> 
> 
> ma dosadilo mi više  
> ali fakat ne vidim svrhu
> osim da se ljudi nerviraju pa pokušavaju čitati, jer naravno da to sitno budi znatiželju,  dok ne skuže da moraju citirati da bi vidjeli normalno
> odo opet ja OT


Ne volim ih ni ja, ali sam ovo iz straha da mi ne prigovore zbog politike u dojenju   :Razz: , a ne jer sam tajnovita.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Dobar post. Ali nije sve crno ili bijelo,niti se sve mora gledati sa iskljucivo crne strane. Kao sto si lijepo napisala bocica moze biti nuzno pomagalo, pa cemu onda takav radikalizam. Za moje je dijete ta bocica znacila zivot, jer na nesrecu, rodjen je tesko bolestan pa je prva dva mjeseca proveo u bolnici gdje su ga hranili na bocicu koja je bila doduse ispunjena mojim izdojenim mlijekom. Sto je opet bolja verzija od sonde, jel. I sad bih ja s gnusanjem trebala bojkotirati detergent jer je eto na njegovoj reklami bocica.
> Dakle, ponavljam, propagirati dojenje je ok, ali u svemu treba imati mjeru,a ovakavi postovi stvaraju kontraefektivan dojam. 
> A sto se tice bolesti kod dojene i nedojene djece, voljela bih znati jesi li ti zaista sigurna da tvoje dijete nece zadesiti alergija,pretilnost, dijabetes ili si stvarno uvjerena da ga zato sto dojis time stitis za cijeli zivot. Jer to ne mozes znati, zar ne? 
> I za kraj za McGrubi samo da kazem da je Roda udruga, javna udruga, puni su je mediji i kao takva podlozna je kritici. Dakle, ovo je bila kritika, ne pljuvanje. I ako mislis svojim javnim djelovanjem utjecati na misljenje ljudi, onda trebas biti spremna i na kritiku.


ni u što ne možemo biti sigurni, zar ne? to se zove život. nisam sigurna da ga u potpunosti štitim vožnjom u autosjedalici - pokupi li nas šleper, mala korist. nisam sigurna ni da ga štitim time što prelazimo ulicu na zebri, jer nas i tamo netko može pregaziti sa 120km/h. ali možemo se informirati - u ovom slučaju o rizicima umjetne prehrane i prednostima dojenja - i postupati u skladu s informacijama, radeći tako najbolje što možemo. a reklama *nije* informacija.

promicanje dojenja bez isticanja rizika umjetne prehrane je polovičan posao. ostavlja dojam da je riječ o ravnopravnim opcijama, samo je eto jedna ipak nešto bolja. a to nije tako - dojenje je standard, sve drugo je nadomjestak koji ima svoju strogo određenu funkciju i nosi određene rizike (kao i svaki lijek, uostalom). i stoga informacija i pomoć pri korištenju treba doći od educiranog osoblja, ne putem marketinga. tad bi se i broj majki koje _ne mogu_ dojiti sveo na neku realnu brojku.

ne vidim što je tako skandalozno u početnom postu - ukazuje na još jedan primjer sveprisutne bočice, to je sve.

----------


## ms. ivy

i baš danas na portalu imamo zgodan tekst: Dojenje i osjećaj krivnje  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Jos jedan u nizu tekstova "teorija urote", pun teoretiziranja, a mijesa kruske i jabuke. Tako sam ga ja dozivjela.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Meni je tekst bas na mjestu   :Smile:

----------


## Dia

meni isto tekst nije sjeo...ili ga nisam skuzila  :?

----------


## zrinka

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jer danas nisi prava, moderna i trendi mama ako doma nemas koju. zar ne?
> 
> 
> Ja mislim da je baš suprotno. Ili se meni samo čini jer sam sama zaokupljena dojenjem. 
> Izgleda mi kao da se trendi mame trude naglasiti kako doje. Imam dojam da se stvari mijenjaju...


i ja mislim da su mijenjaju
a da samo znas kako je bilo prije rode   :Grin:  
 :Wink:

----------


## maaja

Ja se samo sjetim moje mame koja je imala bezbroj savjeta oko dojenja i koliko je pomagala mojoj sestri a ovu je bolilo, bradavice joj krvarile, sestrina svekrva je stalno govorila kako ima slabo mlijeko na što ju je moja mama ošinula pogledom i rekla kako ne postoji slabo mlijeko da bi ona na kraju odustala od dojenja. Ja sam već ispričala svoju priču i ne da mi se ponavljati samo znam da mi je mama stvarno puno pomogla, pričala mi je kako su nju svi blijedo gledali kada je dojila (nažalost ne dugo jer sam ja završila u bolnici sa 3 mj. a posjete su bile jednom dnevno, ona se izdajala a sestre su , mama vjeruje, bacale to tekuće zlato)  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

> Pups prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


ma i ja mislim da se mijenja, ali da je jos daleko od onog u sta se treba promijeniti.
ali malo po malo  :Smile:

----------


## Roko_mama

Ja stvarno sumnjam da se stvari mijenjaju.
Ja sam provela 17 dana u bolnici, 14 čuvanja trudnoće i tri po porodu, i bila sam u sobi s rodiljama, i prodefiliralo ih je kroz sobu ukupno 16, od toga ih je 10 odmah odustalo od dojenja i nije se ni trudilo previše, a  ako su 2 nastavile to je puno. 
I moram reći da me to jako jako razočaralo.

----------


## elizabet20

ako krenes otpocetka:prvo je krivo rodiliste jer se ne trudi oko dojenje i nadohranjuju ih sve po redu.pa kaj nije lakse zeni donjeti bebu nego ici napraviti adaptirano,da se razumijemo,trebali bi poceti od bolnice jer je to prvo mjesto di su mama ibeba a ne se ustrucavati oko neke skoro nevidljive flasice na telki.bar po meni.

----------


## ms. ivy

elizabet, slažem se s tobom - konkretna podrška trebala bi početi na trudničkim tečajevima, u rodilištu i sustavu patronaže. ona je ključna. no, reklame i sl. dolaze i prije, one su "pozadinska buka" koja stvara povoljan teren za neuspjeh. a onda izostanak ispravnih savjeta i pomoći učini ostalo.   :Sad:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

mamino zlato mi mažnjava nick   :Laughing:  
Meni su reklame ionako veliki fuj...Kad se samo sjetim one debilne za jednu štedionicu, svi kreteni mašu s bočicom iznad bebinog krevetića   :Rolling Eyes:  
Pod broj jedan: Ja dojim, mene mogu reklame prekrižiti. 
Pod broj dva: Reklamiram dojenje kad kod mogu, ako me samo netko priupita.

----------


## ninik

ali stvarno!
pa ta bočica je svugdje!
ja sam kao trudnica dobila par od dobronamjernika...
i nije bilo babe u selu koja nije došla reći kako je mala gladna ili bar žedna!a kad je urlala od vrućine mislila sam da će zvati socijalce jer su bili uvjereni da se iživljavam na noj i držim ju gladnu i nedam joj bočicu!!
sad, svi šute! mi isključivo dojimo, mala je ko sumo borac!

ali neki dan, prijateljica trudnica, čita mi svoj popis stvari koje mora kupiti prije rođenja djeteta u Dm.u i tako, pelene, tetre, gaze, vata, duda, bočice...
pitam ja nju da što će joj bočice? odgovor je: pa moraš ih imati!
za šta????
odgovora nema!
to je nažalost stvarnost!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja vidla danas tu reklamu
strašna stvar
ne bi ni skužila tu bocu da nisam čitala ovu temu
meni je više zapelo za oko što bebu stavljaju u krevetac u njenu sobu

----------


## apricot

možda je ne bi svjesno skužila, ali marketinški stručnjaci i pucaju na podsvijest.
bila je neka emisija o tome kako se to nekada perfidno radilo: u neki film ili nešto na tv-u se, samo stoti dio sekunde (ili još neki sitniji), ubaci slika nekog proizvoda.
tvoje oko to ne registrira, ali mozak da.
i onda ti taj proizvod postane prepoznatljiv i prihvatljiv.
poželjan čak.

tako i ta bočica...
zašto je ona dio dječjeg accessoirea?
nije li umjesto nje mogla biti... npr. vaza s cvijećem?

----------


## leonisa

sjeti se filma fight club 8)

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Slazem se s Marelicom.
To je najpodmukliji moguci marketing, taj, kojeg nisi ni svjesna.

----------


## Pups

> možda je ne bi svjesno skužila, ali marketinški stručnjaci i pucaju na podsvijest.
> bila je neka emisija o tome kako se to nekada perfidno radilo: u neki film ili nešto na tv-u se, samo stoti dio sekunde (ili još neki sitniji), ubaci slika nekog proizvoda.
> tvoje oko to ne registrira, ali mozak da.
> i onda ti taj proizvod postane prepoznatljiv i prihvatljiv.
> poželjan čak.
> 
> tako i ta bočica...
> zašto je ona dio dječjeg accessoirea?
> nije li umjesto nje mogla biti... npr. vaza s cvijećem?


Pitanje subliminalnog oglašavanja je u najmanju ruku kontroverzno. Čovjek koji je tvrdio da je naj taj način povećao prodaju kokica i cole u jednom kinu (a tako je sve počelo) je kasnije priznao da je lažirao podatke....
Iako nije upitno da postoji subliminalna percepcija, pitanje je koliko je iskoristiva u oglašavanju. Najvjerojatnije uopće ne.
Obožavam Fight Club, ali on je fikcija.

----------


## kailash

subliminalno ili ne, meni su dvije moje prijateljice, koje nisam dugo vidjela jer ne živimo u istom gradu, donijele na poklon (jer su nedavno 1. put vidjele S.) svaka po bočicu. nisu se dogovorile, ne poznaju se. i većina frendica koje nemaju djecu, pa se ne bave temom dojenja i bočica, su jako iznenađene, čak šokirane kad im kažem da nemam ni bočicu ni dudu. 
 dakle, definitivno je u kolektivnoj svijesti bočica nešto što ide uz bebu. zato nije baš toliko bezazleno pojavljivanje bočica igdje.

----------


## srecica

Meni je zanimljivo kako uvijek kad se pojavi ovakav topik se nade netko novi/stari koji kaze da se ovdje 'siluje' dojenje i da smo se vec svima popele na glavu sa tim dojenjem i bla bla ... zanima me kako taj isti ne vidi koliko nas 'siluju' sa bocicama i dudama, izviruju iz svake reklame, sa svakog plakata, iz novina, itd.

----------


## leonisa

skoro da iskoce i iz pastete  :Laughing:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Da nije možda piketa pašteta, ali opet to je tema za dohranu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## srecica

Znala sam da ce netko sjetiti pastete   :Grin:  

Nego evo u zadnjem broju Mama&beba u cak 3 priloga, koje pisu mame, se pise o tome kako se sad forsira dojenje i kako je to naporno i previse, da one ce dojiti ali zasto ih svi gnjave oko toga i bla bla kao na trudnickom tecaju su gledali cak 3  :shock:  filma o dojenju i to je stvarno previse ... a nigdje nije napisano kako je previse tih reklama za bocice, dude, sve savrsenije jedne od drugih ... ah

----------


## MGrubi

> Znala sam da ce netko sjetiti pastete   
> 
> Nego evo u zadnjem broju Mama&beba u cak 3 priloga, koje pisu mame, se pise o tome kako se sad forsira dojenje i kako je to naporno i previse, da one ce dojiti ali zasto ih svi gnjave oko toga i bla bla kao na trudnickom tecaju su gledali cak 3  :shock:  filma o dojenju i to je stvarno previse ... a nigdje nije napisano kako je previse tih reklama za bocice, dude, sve savrsenije jedne od drugih ... ah


"poznate" mame govore protiv edukacije o dojenju?
to mi zvuči ko protunapad

----------


## srecica

Ma nisu sve poznate mame, u casopisu postoje neke kolumne koje pisu ajmo reci 'obicne' mame ... ma ustvari nije bitno tko to pise, nego sto pise.
Mislim zar nije smjesno da se kao dojenje forsira a bocice i dude su sasvim normalna pojava  :?

----------


## Anci

zato je meni taj časopis počeo ići na živce pa ga ni ne kupujem više

----------


## (maša)

tko zna tko radi te reklame....tko ih osmišljava....vjerojatno muškarac koji nema dijete....

----------


## Elinor

*mamino zlato*, jesi li se ikad susrela sa aktivistima za zaštitu životinja ili biljaka? To su oni koji po gradu prskaju žene u bundama bojom, presele se na drvo i žive gore da ga netko ne bi srušio...zvuči radikalno? Jesi li se registrirala i na njihove forume da im kažeš kako su degutantni? Ako se boriš za nešto za što ti je stalo i što je k tome od presudne važnosti za čovječanstvo, baš kao što su flora, fauna i, zamisli - dojenje, moraš biti glasan, uporan, strpljiv. Pročitaš li još topika vezano uz dojenje, vidjet ćeš da ovdje nema osuđivanja majki koje ne doje; osuđuju se proizvođači nadomjestaka i "pomagala" i njihov preagresivni marketing; osuđuje se društvo koje ruši samopouzdanje majki u prirodne procese i vlastito tijelo (jer ako svi imaju bočice, bit će da se zaista ne može bez toga :mad :Smile: . I sama imam prijateljice koje ne vjeruju u sebe i srce mi se slama zbog toga. Kako bih ih mogla osuđivati kad se i same muče. Ali sam tužna. I zato bočica u Henkelu bode oči (osim toga, tko na novorođenče stavlja odjeću umočenu u omekšivač?).

----------


## maggie34

mene isto zabrinulo to sto ce neke mame sad nasjest na foru kako je silan-senzitiv super za robicu bebe od par tjedana  :Rolling Eyes:  . bocicu sam vidjela tek danas kad ste mi ukazale na to. ja mislim da je to cisto neznanje onoga tko radi reklamu. kao...bocica i beba-to ide zajedno, jaaaako slaaaatko (ko prst i nokat), pa nece, ne daj boze i svi sveci, valjda sisu pokazat. to bi onda oslo na cenzuru.
to me podsjetilo na jednu sliku iz ovotjednog Storyja (ok, nije neki mjerodavni casopis, al' ja sam na porodiljnom   :Embarassed:  )-neki nas glumac dobio sina, a ima i curicu od 2 god. i sad setaju svi cetvero zagrebom. malena u kolicima, a mama u MARAMI nosi bebu. komentar na sliku je da mama nosi bebu u KLOKANICI. dakle, sta koga briga? klokanica, marama-isti sh**, 'eli tako? tako i ta bocica. nije naglasak na njoj vec na omeksivacu. a to sto meni ona bode oci...

----------


## loonalee

ni ja nisam primjećivala bočicu sve dok nisam pročitala ovaj topic, a sad kad god vidim reklamu-jedino što vidim je ta bočica  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

ja sam vidjela reklamu, ne znajuci o cemu je i prvo sto sam uocila bila je bocica.
i jos na kraju, kad se cijeli kadar zamuti i u njega zoomom udju samo mama i beba...i bocica na stolu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mali karlo

ja sam bočicu odmah zamijetila i uvijek me "bode" u oči   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> ja sam bočicu odmah zamijetila i uvijek me "bode" u oči



x

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> mali karlo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam bočicu odmah zamijetila i uvijek me "bode" u oči  
> 
> 
> 
> x


također

----------


## mama courage

> ja sam bočicu odmah zamijetila i uvijek me "bode" u oči


ja nisam ni reklamu primjetila, a kamo li bočicu   :Laughing:  koliko me to sve tangira. prava sam domaćica...

da sam je primjetila, možda bi me više zasmetalo što oca ni od korova nema. a oko matere (pretpostavljam) sve ženska djeca   :Grin:  

elem, al sam primjetila u linku o dojenju i osjećaju krivnje kako su rode stavile sličicu majke koja ne doji bebu, nego dijete koje se onako ispružilo koliko je dugačko... bemti, što ti je prljavi marketing  :Razz:  iskreno rečeno počela sam čitati članak, al kao što je primjetila deaedi, već prva rečenica mi nije sjela... nikad nisam čula takvu teoriju o osjećaju krivnje ?!?! pa sam odustala od daljnjeg čitanja, a moram se informirati ako želim postati moderatorica produženog dojenja   :Grin:  

i da... hranila sam dijete na bočicu sa svojim mlijekom, pa kad vidim bočicu ne padam u trans.

----------


## leonisa

MC, da je ta bocica tu i tamo ne bi se toliko uzrujavali, ali kako je ta bocica uvijek tamo kad je i malo dijete, uzrujavam(o) se.

a rado bi vidjela reklamu u kojoj majka doji bebu/dijete, a tata okolo skuplja ves, sortira tani od svijetlog, stavlja ga u bubanj i ne pita na koji program treba ukljuciti.

i vuk sit i ovce na broju 8)

----------


## Anci

Ja mislim da nikad nisam vidjela reklamu ili bilo što na tv da mama doji :/ 
Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim.

Sad smo gledali nešto na tv, na National Geograficu neku emisiju o svinjama  :Laughing: . 

Sisale su 8)

----------


## makita

> Ja mislim da nikad nisam vidjela reklamu ili bilo što na tv da mama doji :/ 
> Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim.
> 
> Sad smo gledali nešto na tv, na National Geograficu neku emisiju o svinjama . 
> 
> Sisale su 8)


Da, tamo sam i ja vidjela da životinje sišu...katkad vidim na poljoprivrednoj emisiji i u pokojoj dječjoj slikovnici o životinjama.
I u enciklopoedijama

----------


## leonisa

bilo je par serija i filmova u kojima se dojilo barem u prici ili je curilo mlijeko zbog prejakog LD  :Smile: 

pada mi na pamet sex in the city, grey's anathomy, rezi me...i znam da je u zadnjih 6 mj. bilo jos nekoliko samo se sad ne mogu sjetiti (komentirali smo tu (ne)pojavu pa sam obracala paznju na tv program)

----------


## Anci

Je, u pravu si. Sad se sjećam da je Miranda dojila.

----------


## mama courage

u jednoj epizodi kućanica, ona plavuša (s puno djece) zapošljava ženu koja joj veli da na prošlom radnom mjestu nije smijela dojiti i da će samo pristati raditi za njih, ako smije kod njih, u pauzama dojiti. ova oduševljeno i empatično govori da naravno da smije dojiti. i onda sljedeća scena - ulazi klinjo od 5 godina... došao na dojenje.   :Laughing:  plavuša zgrožena kasnije sabotira to dojenje (fuj bljak, sram je bilo) ponudivši malome čokoladno mlijeko.   :Grin:  

btw, u seriji "close to home" u prvoj epizodi državna odvjetnica se vraća na posao i doji/izdaja i mlijeko drži u frižideru u uredu.

a ima i ona legendardna scena kad neka mlada mama dolazi kod house-a i veli da farmaceutska industrija neće zarađivati time što će cijepiti njeno dijete.   :Rolling Eyes:  džizus, koji deja vue, il postoji neka podružnica roda u americi, il scenarist (kao što se često zna pročitati po žutom tisku) je neki hrvat koji potajno čita ovaj forum. kako god, umirala sam od smijeha.

----------


## Anci

MC
Vidim da smo po serijama (pogledanim) tu negdje   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> a ima i ona legendardna scena kad neka mlada mama dolazi kod house-a i veli da farmaceutska industrija neće zarađivati time što će cijepiti njeno dijete.   džizus, koji deja vue, il postoji neka podružnica roda u americi, il scenarist (kao što se često zna pročitati po žutom tisku) je neki hrvat koji potajno čita ovaj forum. kako god, umirala sam od smijeha.


I kako je dr.House rijesio situaciju?

----------


## Ariens

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> a ima i ona legendardna scena kad neka mlada mama dolazi kod house-a i veli da farmaceutska industrija neće zarađivati time što će cijepiti njeno dijete.   džizus, koji deja vue, il postoji neka podružnica roda u americi, il scenarist (kao što se često zna pročitati po žutom tisku) je neki hrvat koji potajno čita ovaj forum. kako god, umirala sam od smijeha.
> 
> 
> I kako je dr.House rijesio situaciju?


Drzao je stranu farmaceutskim kompanijama.

----------


## mama courage

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


a što drugo i očekivati od samodopadnog boga u bijelom, zar ne ?   :Grin:  

deaedi - ma ništa, šta takvim materama ionako možeš   :Grin:  na njenu priču prevrnuo je očima, spomenuo da onda slobodno može podupirati industriju malih lijesova. bio je šarmantan kao i uvijek.   :Heart:   :Grin: 

al ako se ne varam, baš u toj epizodi je bila neka djevojčica bolesnica koja se razbolila od nečega protiv čega se kao dijete trebala cijepiti... ne mogu se sjetiti o čemu se točno radilo, pogledat ću na googlu, samo ne danas, samo znam da kad su skontali da je mala u biti usvojena, da su počeli tad strkati okolo i znali riješenje slučaja.

----------


## Ariens

Mislim da ce nas moderatorice u top strpati ako ovako nastavimo...

- ako netko zeli tocnu pricu sto je i kako bilo u House neka mi se javi PP-om   :Razz:  






I smatram da u nijednoj reklami nije mjesto bocici.

----------


## leonisa

> Mislim da ce nas moderatorice u top strpati ako ovako nastavimo...
> 
> - ako netko zeli tocnu pricu sto je i kako bilo u House neka mi se javi PP-om   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smatram da u nijednoj reklami nije mjesto bocici.


  :Kiss:

----------


## cuckalica

u japanskim filmovima mame redovito doje (dok ne dodu ninje ili zlo i ubiju ih  :Smile: )

----------


## mama courage

vidjela sinoć reklamu i moram reći da je bočica potpuno nepotrebna, estetski i po nekim mjerilima "struke" skroz bezveze... mutna, na po snimke... bez veze.

----------


## MGrubi

> u japanskim filmovima mame redovito doje (dok ne dodu ninje ili zlo i ubiju ih )


  :Laughing:

----------


## mamino zlato

> *mamino zlato*, jesi li se ikad susrela sa aktivistima za zaštitu životinja ili biljaka? To su oni koji po gradu prskaju žene u bundama bojom, presele se na drvo i žive gore da ga netko ne bi srušio...zvuči radikalno? Jesi li se registrirala i na njihove forume da im kažeš kako su degutantni? Ako se boriš za nešto za što ti je stalo i što je k tome od presudne važnosti za čovječanstvo, baš kao što su flora, fauna i, zamisli - dojenje, moraš biti glasan, uporan, strpljiv. Pročitaš li još topika vezano uz dojenje, vidjet ćeš da ovdje nema osuđivanja majki koje ne doje; osuđuju se proizvođači nadomjestaka i "pomagala" i njihov preagresivni marketing; osuđuje se društvo koje ruši samopouzdanje majki u prirodne procese i vlastito tijelo (jer ako svi imaju bočice, bit će da se zaista ne može bez toga :mad. I sama imam prijateljice koje ne vjeruju u sebe i srce mi se slama zbog toga. Kako bih ih mogla osuđivati kad se i same muče. Ali sam tužna. I zato bočica u Henkelu bode oči (osim toga, tko na novorođenče stavlja odjeću umočenu u omekšivač?).


Mene zanima zasto se onda ti ne preselis na drvo ako smatras da su takvi radikalni potezi presudne vaznosti za covjecanstvo. Daleko od toga da nisu, ali ja se drzim one da je najbolje u zivotu u svemu biti umjeren i da radikalnim potezima cinis vise stete nego koristi. Istim time, ponavljam, vrijedjas majke koje su morale dojiti djecu na bocicu iz ovih ili onih razloga. A uvijek je najlakse filozofirati kad stvari idu kao po koncu.

----------


## klia

Evo zašto se ne može biti umjeren - zato što ako želiš izravnati krivu šipku, moraš je iskriviti na drugu stranu 8) 

Tako da ja mogu razumjeti nešto što sa strane izgleda kao radikalizam.

----------


## klia

A i ne ide baš po koncu kad si u rodilištu npr. jedina koja traži da se nadohrana daje na špricu ili žlicom, a osoblje urla na tebe što ne želiš bočicu "jer kako će dijete jesti ako ne na bočicu".  :Sad:

----------


## Storma

cureeeeee
tu ste otisle podosta offtopic
i mijesaju se kruske i jabuke

----------


## Lady A

Ja sam prije neki dan vidjela reklamu i neovisno o ovom topicu sam zapazila bočicu. I upravo sam pomislila:"E, nek ste vi bočicu stavili pametnjakovići...".   A onda sam se sjetila svoje drugarice koja je više sva iscrpljena od izdajanja da bi svojoj curici, koja nikako da prihvati dojku, dala svoje mlijeko na bočicu. I tu sam se zamislila. Pa evo i mamino zlato kaže da je u te svrhe koristila bočicu. Mislim da se bočica pojavljuje i gdje treba i gdje ne treba, lično dojim i zagovaram dojenje, ali mi iskreno smetaju komentari tipa "fuj, bljak". To mi upravo stvara kontraefekat o kojem govori mamino zlato. I ja ne vidim da je ona ovdje pljuvala po Rodama. Pljuvanje mi zvuči sasvim drugačije. A što se tiče kupovine bočica prije poroda, da i ja sam je kupila, ali samo za slučaj prijeke potrebe, kao što sam kupila i tonu drugih stvari koje mi nikad nisu zatrebale. Ja sam u trudnoći svim srcem željela da dojim i hvala Bogu pa je tako, ali tu kupljenu bočicu nisam smatrala neprijateljem. Što se tiče davanja svog mlijeka špricom ili kašikom, pa kad bi i to moja izmorena i neispavana drugarica praktikovala, ja vjerujem da bi tek tada odustala od dojenja. 
I još da kažem i ovo, lijepo je biti jasan i glasan ali ima nekad mjesta i onoj da "mirna voda brijegove valja".

----------


## Lady A

> ja vjerujem da bi tek tada odustala od dojenja.


Izvinjavam se, ....umjesto dojenja ide... prehrane svojim mlijekom.

----------


## Honey

Opet, nisu bočice nikakvi neprijatelji.
Razlog što se većini ovdje ne sviđa reklama je što se u njoj pretpostavlja da je hranjenje bočicom najnormalnije.
Slučajevi hranjenja formulom iz bočice, kao i slučaj hranjenja izdojenim mlijekom, nisu standard. Nisu nešto što je prvi izbor većini majci. A u svim reklamama, časopisima, emisijama na tv-u, na čestitkama, s bebama u trgovinama igračkama, svuda se nalazi ta bočica, kao da je ona svima nužna i nezamjenjiva. To treba promijeniti. Ne vidim tu uvredu majkama koje moraju hraniti dijete na bočicu. Neke majke stvarno ne mogu dojiti pa ih moraju koristiti, neki ljudi ne vide dobro pa nose naočale. Pa opet nemaju sve lutke u trgovini naočale. (možda je bezveze usporedba, ali u ovom trenutku nemam bolju)

----------


## gitulja

dakle, kao što sam več nekoliko puta napisala ja nisam uspjela dojiti. I jako sam osjetljiva na to. I bez obzira na to što je G hranjena bočicom, i možda još više zbog toga žao mi je kad netko ne želi dojiti. Ali usprkos svojoj preosjetljivosti na temu dojenja u spomenutoj reklami nisam primjetila bočicu. Morat ću bolje gledati.

----------


## Lady A

> gitulja
>  u spomenutoj reklami nisam primjetila bočicu


Ma ovi iz Henkela pročitali topic pa uklonili bočicu!  :Grin:

----------


## gitulja

Lady A, izgleda da su i reklamu ukinuli, nisam je poslije vidjela. Ali koliko gledam tv u zadnje vrijeme mogu i program ukinuti.

----------


## Storma

vidjela ju ja neko vece. jos je boca tamo.  :Grin:  

al zbilja, nije stvar u bocici, nego u propagandi.

----------


## mama courage

> vidjela ju ja neko vece. jos je boca tamo.


što su ovi iz henkela tvrdoglavi, sunce im kalajsano!

nego, jel još uvijek mama pere veš il se konačno otac primio veš-mašine ?   :Laughing:

----------


## melange

> Opet, nisu bočice nikakvi neprijatelji.
> Razlog što se većini ovdje ne sviđa reklama je što se u njoj pretpostavlja da je hranjenje bočicom najnormalnije.
> Slučajevi hranjenja formulom iz bočice, kao i slučaj hranjenja izdojenim mlijekom, nisu standard. Nisu nešto što je prvi izbor većini majci. A u svim reklamama, časopisima, emisijama na tv-u, na čestitkama, s bebama u trgovinama igračkama, svuda se nalazi ta bočica, kao da je ona svima nužna i nezamjenjiva. To treba promijeniti. Ne vidim tu uvredu majkama koje moraju hraniti dijete na bočicu. Neke majke stvarno ne mogu dojiti pa ih moraju koristiti, neki ljudi ne vide dobro pa nose naočale. Pa opet nemaju sve lutke u trgovini naočale. (možda je bezveze usporedba, ali u ovom trenutku nemam bolju)


ja sam postala užasno "osjetljiva" na takve prizore otkad sam počela visiti na rodi i otkad su mi se otvorili posve novi horizonti.

mene su recimo zasmetale i razočarale eksluzivne fotografije
ovih slavnih mama koje su se u zadnje vrijeme porodile jedna za drugom. 
konkretno, listala sam slike s tog snimanja od j.lopez (ako ime ne smije biti tu, ispričavam se, neka moderatorica obriše) 
i idu slikice ona drži bebu, muž drži bebu, oni s obje bebe,
ona drži bebu u naručju i hrani je na bočicu  :Rolling Eyes:  
a atmosfera oko nje čisto blaženstvo, ona u dugoj šifonskoj haljini,
neprimjetno našminkana, kosa u decentnoj pundži, svilene zavjese u pozadini.

i eto ti propagande  :Mad:

----------


## mama courage

joj kad bih smjela pisnuti, kao što ne smijem.... koga sam ja nedavno u bio&bio ugledala kako kupuje organic adaptirano mlijeko.... osim prodavačica smo bili samo on i ja... prošao je pored mene (ja sam vijećala nad prosenom kašom), okrznuli smo se, podigla sam pogled prema njemu, pružio je ruku prema stalažama i uzeo je adaptirano *****, ja sam upitno podigla lijevu obrvu, spustio je pogled i okrenuo se, platio i pobjegao iz radnje.

scattered pictures, of the smiles we left behind, smiles we gave to one another, for the way we were

----------


## melange

> joj kad bih smjela pisnuti, kao što ne smijem.... koga sam ja nedavno u bio&bio ugledala kako kupuje organic adaptirano mlijeko.... osim prodavačica smo bili samo on i ja... prošao je pored mene (ja sam vijećala nad prosenom kašom), okrznuli smo se, podigla sam pogled prema njemu, pružio je ruku prema stalažama i uzeo je adaptirano *****, ja sam upitno podigla lijevu obrvu, spustio je pogled i okrenuo se, platio i pobjegao iz radnje.
> 
> scattered pictures, of the smiles we left behind, smiles we gave to one another, for the way we were


jel tenisač?  :Grin:

----------


## Storma

cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

za takve stvari imate pp  :Razz:

----------


## niccoleta

a i vi sve vidite, ja sam gledala reklamu i nisam to ni primjetila.....

----------


## niccoleta

moje dijete je na adaptiranom i imam osjećaj kad ga kupujem da će me neka roda iza leđa.......
to je postalo strašno.
imam osjećaj kao da nešto krijem

----------


## Storma

> moje dijete je na adaptiranom i imam osjećaj kad ga kupujem da će me neka roda iza leđa.......
> to je postalo strašno.
> imam osjećaj kao da nešto krijem


ma ne bi ti rijec rekle, sto ti je?  :Love:  
nismo protiv adpatiranog, vec protiv reklama i cijele masinerije marketinga

----------


## sorciere

kaj je ovo još uvijek aktualno?  :shock: 

a niko nije vidio simonu gotovac kako dvogodišnje dijete posjeda sebi u krilo - na prednjem sjedalu dvosjeda - i to bez vezanja? a na pomični krov iza nje i muža - sjeda još jedan hrgan (valjda zbog balansa  :? )... bilo jučer ili prekjučer na tv-u...

----------


## lelita

ma, vidila sam ja..ona meni sva neka boze sacuvaj!! Ali malo je van teme pa necu komentirat vise.

----------


## njokica

> Pa i ako je od vas - previse je. Kao da je, hebate, imala crnog vraga pored sebe. Mislim, ok je propagirati dojenje, ali idete u toliku krajnost, postajete toliko radikalne da pocinjete biti odbojne. Takvim stavom vise odbijate, nego sto cete nekoga educirati, jer na sam spomen Rode ljudi pocinju kolutati ocima.  Procitajte se malo, bojkotiramo ovo, ono, zamisli vidjela se bocica na televiziji, a vidi tamo stoji duda...Stvarno vam se pocinjem cuditi, ima pametnih zena medju vama,pa bi valjda trebali znati da tolika radikalnost pocinje biti degutantna. Zasto bi mene koja recimo dojim trebao smetati (kršitelj koda)ov plakat? *Tko je odlucio dojiti, ta ce dojiti bez obzira na plakat, bocicu u reklami..*Na kraju krajeva, stice se dojam da majke koje ne doje su crni vragovi, a cinjenica je da ce ta djeca odrasti isto kao i moje i vase i da im, istini za volju, ama bas nista nece biti. Jer bi u suprotnom cijela moja generacija vec odumrla.


Oprosti, ali nije baš tako u stvarnosti... da su bar novopečene mame tako sigurne u ustrajanju u svojoj odluci, međutim stvari stoke ovako: velika većina novopečenih mama je jako nesigurna, ima osjećaj da nema pojma, i da sve što savjetuju druge 'iskusne' mame mora bit pravilno :/ . Pogotovo one novopečene mame koje se prije poroda nisu _sustavno_ informirale o dojenju i mogućim poteškoćama. Naglasila sam ovo 'sustavo' jer nije dovoljno samo pročitati/čuti 'majčino mlijeko je najbolje za vaše dijete', i misliti da je to dosta. 

Meni su skoro sve 'iskusne' mame govorile da djetetu treba dati dudu da se umiri. E, da nisam visila na Rodinom portalu u trudnoći, sigurno bih ih bila poslušala  :/ , i nigdje drugdje (dotada) nisam bila naišla na tekst koji opisuje rizike korištenja dude ako se beba doji.

To je samo jedna u moru korisnih   :Smile:  stvari što sam naučila preko ovog portala, i pocrvenim od bijesa svaki put kada se javi netko kao ti s ovakvim argumentima koji su čisto degradiranje    :No:

----------


## njokica

> subliminalno ili ne, meni su dvije moje prijateljice, koje nisam dugo vidjela jer ne živimo u istom gradu, donijele na poklon (jer su nedavno 1. put vidjele S.) svaka po bočicu. nisu se dogovorile, ne poznaju se. i većina frendica koje nemaju djecu, pa se ne bave temom dojenja i bočica, su jako iznenađene, čak šokirane kad im kažem da nemam ni bočicu ni dudu. 
>  dakle, definitivno je u kolektivnoj svijesti bočica nešto što ide uz bebu. zato nije baš toliko bezazleno pojavljivanje bočica igdje.


Kad je moja prijateljica pred 2 godine rodila, išla sam joj u posjetu u rodilište, i prije toga sam svratila u ljekarnu da joj kupim neš korisno. Bez razmišljanja sam uzela čaj za dojilje, a kak mi se činilo to premalo, uzela još i bočicu i dudu -isto bez razmišljanja   :Unsure:   , jer mi je tada bilo nekako 'ugravirano' u mozgu da su bočice i dude sastavni dio 'start-paketa' za bebe   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  . To je bilo tada. A kad sam bila trudna, pokušala sam na fini način ljudima objasnit da nikako ne kupuju dude i bočice na poklon. I upalilo je   :Smile:  , dobila sam hrpu korisnih stvari  :D

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Na temu sporne bocice u reklami...

Ja dojim. Osim mog mlijeka moj sincic je okusio jos jedino kapi protiv grceva i , nazalost, adaptirano u porodilistu, ali ga moja momcina nije voljela, pa su ga preko volje morali donijeti meni.

Medjutim, prerano rodjen, bio je nejak da izvuce moje uvucene bradavice i obuhvati dojku tvrdu i krupnu od zapaljenja, jer mi nisu pomogli razraditi kanalice. Tako sam morala kupiti pumpicu da izdojim mlijeko.

Kako sam mislila da on dovoljno dobija sisajuci izdojeno sam bacala. Ipak, nije dugo trebalo da shvatim da mojoj bebi to nije dosta. Plakao je, nije znao da uhvati dojku, mlijeko je uzalud curilo svuda - neiskusan on, neiskusna ja, beba umorna, gladna i slaba. 

Onda sam mu nakon svakog podoja (a zaspivao bi i odustajao umoran nakon desetak minuta) pocela davati moje mlijeko na bocicu.

Tako da, i u mojoj kuci u kojoj se beba doji i u kojoj se rezi na mudre ideje:

"Jesi ti sigurna da mu je tvoje mlijeko dovoljno?"
"Ma, cim napuni 3 mjeseca, dodaj ti njemu malo povrca..."
"Nek' sisa 3-4 mjeseca i dosta. Poslije nema sanse da ga otkacis"

postoji bocica i koriscena je, dok je bilo potrebno. Vise, hvala Bogu ne, ali nije nuzno osudjivati bocicu gdje god ej vidimo.

Inace, nemam pojma koliko je stara beba na "Silan" reklami... Ako ima 6 mjeseci i vise, valjda je ok i ta bocica... Ili ne... Nemam pojma, mi smo jos mali.

----------


## pale

Meni je zasmetala ta bočica iako NISAM dojila, nego sam kao i ti izdajala se vrlo kratko vrijeme i prešla na adaptirano. Ja ne kažem da bočice ne treba proizvoditi, ali ja mislim da nije trebala biti u toj reklami. Uostalom sve te reklame su kao savršenstvo: majka sjedi na kauču, starije dijete sjedi pored nje, mlađe drži u naručju i sve je mekano i fino miriše, savršeno. Pa zašto ne bi mogao biti i taj dio sa dojenjem savršen, zašto je baš u reklami za omekšivač prikazano da se majka izdaja ili se ne zdaja nego daje adaptirano   8) Kad je već sve tako savršeno mogli su bez bočice pa bi ja pomislila kako ta majka i nema problema nego beba savršeno doji   :Smile:  
Moja bubica nije dojena i danas sa 20 mjeseci ne zna piti na bočicu   :Grin:  , čim je skužila žlicu izbacila je bočicu ( pametno moje malo  :Heart:   )
Nitko mi nikada nije rekao da sam crni vrag jer ne dojim, naročito ne nitko od cura iz udruge ili sa foruma, nego su mi još naprotiv pomogli kako da to prihvatim i kako da se povežem što više sa svojom bebom bez obzira što ne dojim.

----------


## petarpan

pale, zato što je još uvijek u glavama ljudi vodootpornim markerom napisano:mama & beba =bočica & duda

----------


## leonisa

bas sam danas gledala crtice na babytv i uocila upravo to o cemu petarpan pise.
tuzno je to.  :Sad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Obratite samo malo pažnju na sve moguće proizvode za djecu, od lutaka do papira za zamotavanje poklona - uvijek je tu sveprisutna ćuća (ilitiga duda), a često i bočica. Koliko smo samo tražili lutku bez ćuće za našu malenu (i našli je, ima didaktičku čašu!).
Sjećam se dok sam još bila trudna u apoteci sam kupovala stvari za bebu i rodilište. Naravno, dobila sam savjet da odmah uzmem bočicu i dudu, a ja sam rekla da mi to unaprijed sigurno ne treba, a nadam se ni poslije. Trebam li vam opisati reakciju punu čuđenja, a riječi se još sjećam - "pa kakvu vi to bebu mislite imati"?! Reakcija obrazovane farmaceutkinje, vjerojatno i majke, koja svakodnevno savjetuje žene dok se opremaju za rodilište  :/ . 
Eto, bez bočice, ćuće, izdajalice i sl. preživjeli smo rodilište i prvu godinu   :Smile:  . A kakvu bebu imamo - zdravu i sretnu. Kud ćeš više!

----------


## kloklo

> "pa kakvu vi to bebu mislite imati?"


E, fakat ne znaš jel bi   :Crying or Very sad:   ili   :Laughing:   ili   :Rolling Eyes:  

A ja kupila nekidan jastučiće za grudnjak za dojilje i tek kad sam došla doma skužim da je na kutiji zapravo nacrtana žirafa koja pije mlijeko iz - flašice!
Ne mreš bilivit..proizvod za do-ji-lje, ali i na njemu se koči flašica :smajlić-lupa-glavom-u-zid:

----------


## kljucic

> pale, zato što je još uvijek u glavama ljudi vodootpornim markerom napisano:mama & beba =bočica & duda


X

----------


## kljucic

> "pa kakvu vi to bebu mislite imati?"
> 			
> 		
> 
> E, fakat ne znaš jel bi    ili    ili   
> 
> A ja kupila nekidan jastučiće za grudnjak za dojilje i tek kad sam došla doma skužim da je na kutiji zapravo nacrtana žirafa koja pije mlijeko iz - flašice!
> Ne mreš bilivit..proizvod za do-ji-lje, ali i na njemu se koči flašica :smajlić-lupa-glavom-u-zid:


A ovo  :? Pa gdje je kraj?

----------

